
Handy, a hot startup for home cleaning, has a big mess of its own - prostoalex
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2015/07/handy_a_hot_startup_for_home_cleaning_has_a_big_mess_of_its_own.single.html
======
shalmanese
This blog post from a job seeker matches the experiences listed in the article
well: [http://thebillfold.com/2014/10/my-day-interviewing-for-
the-s...](http://thebillfold.com/2014/10/my-day-interviewing-for-the-service-
economy-startup-from-hell/)

------
balls2you
Great article outlining how disconnected the startup culture is from real life
and empathy towards its employees and contractors. If this is the direction
these startups are going, it will be no surprise that they will all shut down
soon. Same fate as Homejoy.

